# Fluessigkeit in Java3D modellieren bzw. realisieren



## Design-Dancer (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin noch recht neu in diesem Thema, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Java3D Flüssigkeiten (wie Wasser oder so) zu modellieren oder wie realisiert man solch ein Problem?

Wenn dieses möglich ist kennt ihr möglicherweise ein Tutorial dafür oder sontige Literatur oder so darüber.

Das wäre super, vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG

Design-Dancer


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Java3D Shader unterstützt, aber mit deren wäre es relativ einfach Wasser und ähnliches zu simulieren.

Hier gleich der erste Google Treffer:
http://wwwisg.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~...minar2005/index.php?n=Projects.WaterRendering


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Mai 2007)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Java3D Shader unterstützt, aber mit deren wäre es relativ einfach Wasser und ähnliches zu simulieren.


Das kommt darauf an, ob er den Look simulieren will oder die Flüssigkeit in ihrem Verhalten als Flüssigkeit. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe.


----------



## Design-Dancer (7. Mai 2007)

@Evil-Devil:

Ich habe schon bevor ich diesen Thread erstellt habe mehrere Stunden mit googlen zugebracht.
Leider nix passendes gefunden.

@EgonOlsen:

es geht um das Verhalten von Flüssigkeiten (z.B. Tropfen und Wellenausbreitung, wenn ein Objekt ins Wasser fällt. oder ein Glas ausgekippt wird die Ausbreitung des Getränkes)


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Mai 2007)

Hmm ok, vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link ein wenig weiter. Ist zwar direkt OpenGL, aber irgendwie kann man das bestimmt auch nach J3D porten.
http://www.ss.iij4u.or.jp/~amada/fluid/


----------

